# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Πρόβλημα με κύκλωμα

## mpiretti

Έχω μια πτυχιακή εργασία για ενισχυτή-ταλαντωτή  συχνοτήτων...μου δώσανε αυτό το κύκλωμα..μπορεί κάποιος να βοήθήσει?(αν  δουλεύει,είσοδος-έξοδος,πώς περίπου λειτουργεί).
http://www.redcircuits.com/Page82.htm

----------


## tasosmos

Ο καθηγητης που σου εδωσε την πτυχιακη? 

Οταν δινει ενας καθηγητης πτυχιακη ειναι υπευθυνος γι' αυτην και πρεπει να παρεχει καθοδηγηση και βοηθεια οταν ειναι αναγκαια. 
Αμα ηταν να κανεις εσυ οτι καταλαβαινεις και να ψαχνεις για τα παντα στο νετ τοτε ποιος ο λογος να εχεις "υπευθυνο καθηγητη" ?



btw αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος που ανηκει ενα θεμα δεν το φτιαχνεις σε 2 ή περισσοτερες κατηγοριες γιατι ετσι γινεται μπαχαλο το φορουμ.
Απλα σε οποια κατηγορια νομιζεις εσυ πιο καταλληλη, αν ειναι απαραιτητο θα μετακινηθει εκ των υστερων απο τους mods.

----------


## mpiretti

sorry για τις 2 κατηγορίες που έστειλα το θέμα..ουσιαστικά το κατάλαβα αφού το έστειλα...όσο για το κύκλωμα αυτό μου έδωσε να κάνω ο καθηγητής απλά επειδή είμαι και λίγο άσχετος θα 'θελα να καταλάβω τι παίζει γενικά με το κύκλωμα και πως λειτουργεί για να γράψω λίγα πράγματα θεωρίας..το βλέπω σαν κινέζικα...ευχαριστώ..

----------


## Thanos10

> Έχω μια πτυχιακή εργασία για ενισχυτή-ταλαντωτή συχνοτήτων...μου δώσανε αυτό το κύκλωμα..μπορεί κάποιος να βοήθήσει?(αν δουλεύει,είσοδος-έξοδος,πώς περίπου λειτουργεί).
> http://www.redcircuits.com/Page82.htm



Το σχεδιο ειναι μια γεννητρια ημιτονου ακουστικων συχνοτητων,εχεις κανει λαθος δεν υπαρχει εισοδος εχει μια εξοδο ημιτονου 1νRMS για ελεγχο ενισχυτων και αλλων κατασκευων που αφορουν τον ηχο.
Οσο για την αναλυση του κυκλωματος πρεπει να πουμε πολλα, παντος η συνδεσμολογια βασιζεται σε ταλαντωτη τυπου Wien που παραγει την κυματοκορυφη με μικρη παραμορφωση και τελος οσα σου ειπε ο Τασος ο καθηγητης ειναι υπευθυνος.

----------


## mpiretti

σας ευχαριστώ...

----------

